# Waiting impatiently



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

This is the first delivery this season that I haven't missed! But I noticed goo this morning, still nothing..... 2nd kidding, last yr she gave me triplets with no problems. I'm not really worried because she shows NO distress! When she is up on the rail this protrudes and when she gets down in goes back in. Should I be worried ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably kids pushing on her back end.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks! I'm having cameras installed for next season, I can't get anything done because I don't want to leave her!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

I had a doe whose pooch did that for DAYS last summer before finally kidding. Drove me crazy.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Gee, thanks !!!! The weather is suppose to get worse with the front coming down south! I'm sure now, that she will wait to kid during the colder temps !!!!


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

I had plenty of company but we are still waiting!

What is in your heart is what makes you rich, not what you have.
Carpe Diem


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

This goat is driving me nuts!!


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

we go from this to






. G
No distress other than me!


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

I went to get some clean fresh water and it was sucked back end before I returned!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow I am suprised she was able to get it back in on her own


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

She hasn't kidded yet either!


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm so worried that when she kids, things are gonna go haywire!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I had one with a prolapse for at least a week last season... In and out ...she had triplets 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

This doe was the smallest of my herd and she did have triplets last year! All 3 survived! She started this on the 21......I posted the picture the first day I saw the goo and her little prolapse, now it's quite large, and of course in SE Texas we are going from muggy high of 70's to a low of 30 tonight, I have been checking on her almost every hour she was panting earlier, but when I gave her some loose alfalfa she went rt to eating.....so, I will remain on a vigil watch!!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Any kids yet?


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Nope!! Maybe she is waiting to give me a birthday present on Monday!!!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Ack!! Let's hope she doesn't wait that long!


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I hope she waits, I've had to make a run out of town, my sister is farm sitting....she has a weak stomach, my neighbor is there for back up too! I'd rather be there myself, but I couldn't get out of this errand. I feel like a trucker, 12 hrs on the rd......Zombie!!! Lol!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Yikes! Well than lets hope she doesn't follow the doe code and waits for you to get back lol!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

You can put sugar on a prolapse and it draws out the swelling and makes it easier to put back in - In and out like that watch her for infection.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Wednesday I put some cool water on it and it sucked itself right back up! I just feel for her....you know like a dang hemorrhoid! Plus hoping the kids don't get stuck, will the prolapse possibly twist, preventing the kids the exit route? Lol, sorry for being graphic!!!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I had a doe who would prolapse 3-4 weeks before kidding. It would look a lot like your doe. She had some kidding difficulties, but they were due to conformation issues/kid size, not the prolapse itself.

{Being graphic} While assisting, it definitely felt 'crusty' inside. It was pretty stiff as well. It didn't necessarily block the kids, but it certainly didn't aid in their passage.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks, I'm worried. Most likely last time she will get bred!


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Still waiting!






just wondering I'm i the only nut sitting in the barn with their animals?


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

I closed off the barn and let her out of her pen, maybe a little exercise will help!


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

just now!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol nope your not alone. I'm in the barn waiting too lol!!! I'm doing a lot of cleaning and mucking while I wait. Probably a good thing.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Yea I probably should be doing the same! But it's just so wet outside with more rain to come! Ba-humbug !


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

It's beautiful here today. 40 degrees and sunny


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, I knew that this ordeal was not gonna be any good. My waiting has come to an end this morning when I went out to the barn I had a dead buck, my hubby is very big on letting nature be in charge so after an hr passed, and no progression, I put a glove on and stuck a finger in side to find 1 hoof, my neighbors have had to intervene and help their goats, so I called for help. Next 30 -45 minutes was spent trying to get a kid out that had the head down between the front hooves!! If this goat lives I will truly be shocked! She had triplets last yr, the neighbor said he didn't feel anything else inside of her....so we went and cleaned up and ate some lunch. I went back to ck on Mom, and she is still having contractions, so I Ck'd her again.....still feel nothing......I have given her a shot of. pen G, and we are leaving her to rest.... I will ck'd on her every hero so......hopefully she will recover. I won't be breeding her ever again! ️


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh no! I'm so sorry you lost kids! Hope mama recovers well!


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Momma, is still here, she has eaten some hay and drank water, still acts like she is pushing. Her stool has gone from paste to a little thinner......wonder if it's due to the trauma? Or Pen shot? Cannot believe she is still contracting.....trying to upload a picture I just took.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

taken about 15-20 minutes ago


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

I've tried to clean her with some water, she don't want me anywhere close to her rear anymore, I don't want to stress her out either.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ouch! She looks all tore up. She didn't rip her anus too did she? Poor girl, that was rough. Hopefully the loose stool is stress related but could also be worm related as they do bloom in stressed animals


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Yikes! That pic looks like another kid coming! How is she now? Did she have another one?


----------

